# [UPDATED] Donations for Ringo - lets help ...



## joe

Please read the entire thread, thanks to 3Maltmom and Northcentral Maltese Rescue for helping this little guy out, hopefully we can pull together here at SM to help out with the medical bills little Ringo is occuring and have some fun with the raffle and prizes at the same time!

*Please read Ringos Story
********************************************************************************
**
*[attachment=4435:attachment]

*Little Ringo was surrendered to Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. on March 6th. He has since been diagnosed with Patent Ductus Arteriosus (PDA). PDA is a common congenital heart problem in young dogs and occurs in infant humans as well. A blood vessel that should have closed when he was born did not. Because of this, double and triple loads of blood are delivered to one side of his little heart, making it work extra hard to get blood out to the rest of his body. Eventually this will cause heart failure. Without surgery it is likely he will not see his first birthday, and during that time his quality of life will drastically decline. If surgery is not performed immediately damage to his heart will make it impossible to save his life. The specialist feels Ringo is an excellent candidate for the surgery. Ringo is 5-months old, and the prognosis is very good for a successful recovery. This surgery is expected to cost between $3,000 to $3,500. To help us ease the financial burden, we are holding this raffle for Little Ringo's surgery. Please open your heart for this little one, help to give him a chance to live a long and happy life, and to become the beautiful Maltese we know he can be. We at Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc. and Ringo thank you for your generosity. *
<div align="center">
<div align="center">*To learn more about PDA, **Click Here** or Here*

*********************************************************************************
**

How you can help

*By buying donation "tickets" the proceeds will go directly towards paying Ringo's approximate 3500.00 heart surgery. Tickets are 10.00 each and you can buy as many as you want to help out Ringo. With each 10.00 donation you will receive a "lottery" # At the end of 2 weeks all numbers will be drawn from for a chance to win 5 great prizes.

*The prizes*

1st: a Coach purse (3Maltmom will have confirm but this is the real thing valued at 200-250.00+)
2nd: a Kate Spade purse, retail value of 125.00, donated anonymously (thanks!)
3rd: a $25.00 gift certificate from Kodies mom @ Pawstigiouspups.com
4th: a custom Joe built couch ramp (1-2 week lead time for it to be built)
5th: a free 1 year SMC membership upgrade or if you are an SMC member a free 1 year extension
6th: a free 1 year SMC membership upgrade or if you are an SMC member a free 1 year extension 

*Coach purse*
[attachment=4436:attachment]

*Kate Spade purse
*











*How to play - Please read carefully*

#1 Go to the Northcentral Maltese Rescue website here http://malteserescue.homestead.com/RaffleforRingo.html and you will see the "BUY THIS - for Ringo" button near the bottom

#2 Click the "BUY THIS" button and proceed to the secure check out page through paypal (you do NOT have to have a PayPal account)

#3 It is set up for 1 ticket (10.00 donation) by default but you can change the quantity to as many as you like right there on the page and then you can click on "secure Checkout"

#4 On the next page confirm your amount and enter your paypal details to pay (be sure to follow all the way through and click the "PAY" button. If you do not have a Paypal account, look for where it says "If you do not currently have a PayPal account "CLICK HERE" Follow that link to pay via Credit Card, Check/Debit Card or bu eCheck (pulls straight from your checking account)

#5 *Important:* Once you have made your payment, get the ID# or receipt ID# (or copy paste your confirmation screen) and PM it to me (Joe), I then will PM you back your number(s), hold on to them in a safe place, I will probably issue these out once a day either in the morning or evenings so dont panick if you dont get it right away (again it is very IMPORTANT to PM me your receipt ID so I know which of you have paid)


#6 Wait for the drawing, the more "tickets" you buy, the better your chances

*The drawing*

We will let this run for 2 weeks and end it at 8pm on Wednesday April 12th, I will make any confirmations on thursday and we will hold the drawing on Friday April 14th at (or around 6-7pm) and announce the 1-4 place winners

*Lets pull together and help get some $$$ raised for RINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
*
If you have any question please post them here if you can or PM me, I will keep an update of our running total in this thread, if you would like to remain anonymous with your donation amount please let me know that in your PM with your paypal confirmation ID. Due to time constraints Paypal is the prefered method of payment, however, if you would like to make a donation via cash, check or money order please let me know and I will get contact/address information for you (you will not be entered into the raffle but your help is still greatly appreciated!)

Thanks from SpoiledMaltese.com & Northcentral Maltese Rescue


----------



## joe

I will start off with 2 tickets just purchased







(although i am removing myself from the drawing)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Count me in for 2 - so glad little Ringo had the surgery.







I'm happy to help.


----------



## Guest

I am more than happy to help with Ringo's







expenses. I am so glad to hear that he has already had his surgery is on his way to recovery. This is truly a worthy cause! I will also start out with 2 tickets. Thanks so much for informing us of Ringo's







story!


----------



## k/c mom

Joe, I sent you a PM just now....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ok I have a dumb question as I do very little over the internet. I assume I check the 'no-shipping' when going via CC?


----------



## pico's parent

> I will start off with 2 tickets just purchased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although i am removing myself from the raffle)[/B]



Ah, Joe. I think that purse would go well







with many of your outfits! Go ahead and put yourself in the raffle!

I think this is a great idea. My Mom always told me "pennies make dimes and dimes make dollars" so if you can get a lot of people to donate even a minimal amount it adds up to something significant. I hope SM can help Ringo in a significant way with this raffle.


----------



## k/c mom

Just a note to let those who may not be aware.... Northcentral Maltese Rescue (NCMR) is a non-profit organization and one of the most well-respected Maltese rescues in the U.S. Mary Palmer and George Bailey spend so much of their time trying to save Maltese rescues; and even though they are called "Northcentral", they are a national organization and are involved in rescuing Malts all over the U.S. We could not find a better group to partner with in such an endeavor.

Here's their Web site:
http://malteserescue.homestead.com/Maltese...ueHomePage.html


----------



## Cosy

Joe, I PM'd you but it doesn't show in my "sent items". I did it twice so ignore one if you get two.


----------



## kodie

> I will start off with 2 tickets just purchased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (although i am removing myself from the raffle)[/B]


I am going to buy a ticket as well.. I dont have to send you my info right Joe.. since I dont want to be in the raffle of course.. lol


----------



## puppymom

.


----------



## Teddyandme

> Just a note to let those who may not be aware.... Northcentral Maltese Rescue (NCMR) is a non-profit organization and one of the most well-respected Maltese rescues in the U.S. Mary Palmer and George Bailey spend so much of their time trying to save Maltese rescues; and even though they are called "Northcentral", they are a national organization and are involved in rescuing Malts all over the U.S. We could not find a better group to partner with in such an endeavor.
> 
> Here's their Web site:
> http://malteserescue.homestead.com/Maltese...ueHomePage.html[/B]



Char,

I could not have said it better myself....with an organization that is so paramount to helping the very hearts of our world, we all need to help them in any way we can. I have been blessed with intimate knowledge of some of the wonderful work that Northcentral MALTESE Rescue does through my on-going friendship with Debbie (3maltmom). I have heard time and again from Debbie about the loving protective way that Mary Palmer handles every single one of these little ones that are blessed to come into her care. 

Debbie has taken this little angel in as a foster as she has done many times with other NCMR fluffbutts...this time she and the larger organization need our help...I am only too happy to help.

I am in for 5 tickets and only wish that I was not still on disability so I could afford more. 

God Bless all who help!!!!!!!!!

And God Bless and heal Ringo so that soon he can find a loving family who will love and protect him as those involved in his care are doing now.

Susan


----------



## 3Maltmom

I want to thank each, and everyone, of you for your support. A very special thanks to Joe for all of his hard work. Thank you Kodies Mom, K/C's mom, Rose, Bren, CuteCosyntoy, Picos Parent, Puppymom, Poochiesmom, Teri and Susan for being there for us. 

Mostly I would like to thank Mary and Trudy, of Northcentral Maltese Rescue. These ladies never stop in their quest to save these little ones. The undying devotion and endless hours they spend each and every day, just blows me away.

You have no idea how much your donations are appreciated









As K/C's mom suggested, please check out NMR's website. We are in desperate need of Foster homes. There are so very many little ones out there who need our help.

You guys ROCK


----------



## Gemma

I bought a ticket too







Ringo is so cute , I hope he recover soon. 
If I win the purse I will send it to Joe.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I bought a ticket too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo is so cute , I hope he recover soon.
> If I win the purse I will send it to Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]




























> I bought a ticket too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo is so cute , I hope he recover soon.
> If I win the purse I will send it to Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


He is a cutie, huh? So full of life and love









Ringo thanks you and send kissies to you
















He is doing well. Doesn't like the confinment, but sleeps with me and the girls at night. He likes to sleep on the same pillow my head is on









Here's a pic of the little guy a couple of days ago...


----------



## I found nemo

Im There...







Down for 3 tickets...


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

Count me in - I sent you a PM, Joe. I love the fact that we do these collective endeavors for good causes on this site.







Thank You, Joe!

Awwww on the pictures of Ringo.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Im There...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down for 3 tickets...[/B]



































> Count me in - I sent you a PM, Joe. I love the fact that we do these collective endeavors for good causes on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You, Joe!
> 
> Awwww on the pictures of Ringo.
> 
> [/B]


I agree, Joe is alright in my book. 

And thank you so much for helping out. You ladies are all way too cool


----------



## ddsumm

What about me? Can overseas mommies buy a raffle ticket or rather donate?

Of course I wouldnt want the ramp Joe, that would be 'donated' or something - if I did win







Id just like to help out somehow?????










Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## 3Maltmom

> What about me? Can overseas mommies buy a raffle ticket or rather donate?
> 
> Of course I wouldnt want the ramp Joe, that would be 'donated' or something - if I did win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id just like to help out somehow?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dede and Chloe from down under[/B]


The Coach Bag would be shipping from California. I'll ship it anywhere, even if I have to deliver it myself


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I want to thank each, and everyone, of you for your support. A very special thanks to Joe for all of his hard work. Thank you Kodies Mom, K/C's mom, Rose, Bren, CuteCosyntoy, Picos Parent, Puppymom, Poochiesmom, Teri and Susan for being there for us.
> 
> Mostly I would like to thank Mary and Trudy, of Northcentral Maltese Rescue. These ladies never stop in their quest to save these little ones. The undying devotion and endless hours they spend each and every day, just blows me away.
> 
> You have no idea how much your donations are appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As K/C's mom suggested, please check out NMR's website. We are in desperate need of Foster homes. There are so very many little ones out there who need our help.
> 
> You guys ROCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Bonnie's Mom









Ringo, just yelled at me for not thanking you









Thank you so very much!! Do you think you could tell Ringo to quit biting my ankle now


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Debbie - I think biting your ankle is a good sign! He's feisty!







Rock on Ringo!









We all love you and are pulling for you.














Want more pictures, too!

Much love from Linda and Bonnie


----------



## joe

thanks everyone for their show of support, its been a busy day here, so tommorow sometime i will issue all current raffle tickets and answer any questions presented, maybe even add a prize to the list









rock on Little Ringo


----------



## Gregswife

Joe, I just pm'ed you the verification for purchase of my raffle tickets. You said you might add another prize - how about you coming to the home of the winner and doing some of the great handy work you do!!!

Cheryl


----------



## paris'mom

I have just purchased two tickets as well. Ringo's life is so precious... The picture is hard to look at but I am glad that he is getting better.

Thank you.


----------



## puppymom

.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Joe, I just pm'ed you the verification for purchase of my raffle tickets. You said you might add another prize - how about you coming to the home of the winner and doing some of the great handy work you do!!!
> 
> Cheryl[/B]


If that were one of the prizes, we would not only collect enough for Ringo, we would have enough to pay for every luxating patella out there











> I have just purchased two tickets as well. Ringo's life is so precious... The picture is hard to look at but I am glad that he is getting better.
> 
> Thank you.[/B]


His life is very precious. The amazing thing is, without immediate surgery, it was doubtful he would see his first birthday. Now he will live a healthy, normal, long life. Is that cool or what?



> <div align="center">Debbie, I bought a ticket so watch out, I may take you up on your offer to deliver it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=4467:attachment]


[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL ~ My bags are already packed
















Thanks for the beautiful pics, Bren











> Oh gosh......seeing the picture made my heart hurt so bad I had to go buy another ticket this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I know how you feel. When I first saw him at the hospital, I had such a lump in my throught. It wasn't but a couple of seconds before the tears came pouring down my face. They were tears of saddness for what he has gone through, and tears of relief and joy that he made it through the surgery and was coming home.

Thanks again Ladies for your support


----------



## paris

I just bought two tickets. I will keep Ringo (and you Debbie) in my prayers.







May he have a complete and quick recovery.


----------



## puppymom

.


----------



## msmagnolia

I PM'd my info to you, Joe, for 2 raffle tickets. 

Thanks for keeping us posted on Ringo's condition. Is there any word on how much money has been raised so far?


----------



## joe

> I PM'd my info to you, Joe, for 2 raffle tickets.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us posted on Ringo's condition. Is there any word on how much money has been raised so far?[/B]


so far I have a count of $490.00





















which i think is great for basically one day, we still have almost 2 weeks to go







if you have not received your donation tickets via PM from me as of 11:45 this am it is because i have not received your paypal id receipt, i will update again this afternoon or in the morning

those who have contributed so far (that i have received confirming PM from)
msmagnolia
paris
Fenway's Momma
Puppymom
Kanga
2Maltese2Love
Gregswife
Malteseandme
Sylphide and Shrek's Mom
Andrea
Sparkey
Msloke
Joe</span>


----------



## Terri

Does anyone know how a person can purchase the tickets if they live in Canada? I tried to do it by Visa but they wouldn't accept payment as my mailing address isn't in the US and my husband tried to use his Paypal account but they said they were only accepting payments from US clients. Help please!


----------



## TuckersMom

Okay, I just bought two tickets.








Best Wishes Ringo!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

That poor baby! The picture of the incision is just awful! Do they put a dog on heart and lung by-pass machine like a human during heart surgery? Is the surgeon a cardiac surgeon? 

Debbie I'm so impressed with your big heart and loving care of these little guys. Thank you so much!







and Thank you Joe for bringing this to us!









Joe: I sent you my PM with receipt for my 2 tickets.
Dee


----------



## Scoobydoo

Joe, I have sent a confirmation PM of hubby and my purchase of tickets, we sure hope and pray little Ringo recovers well and finds a loving and forever home.

Janet


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy

3Maltmom, you are very noble and kind to take care of Ringo. Wow, that picture is shocking, you have my donation. His story amazes me and I hope he can live a full & happy life. Thank you to people like you and others for helping these dogs in need.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I just bought two tickets. I will keep Ringo (and you Debbie) in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May he have a complete and quick recovery.[/B]


Oh my goodness, with seven doggies (including my Precious Sammie, forever in my heart) the prayers are so very much appreciated. Thank you so much for thinking of us









Ringo is doing AWESOME







He's just a puppy, so it's very hard on him to be in confinment. At times like this, I wonder if they think they are being punished. That would break my heart. I give him special attention, and treats. Now the other five think they are being punished, because he's getting more attention and treats. Sometimes you just can't win









We thank you from the bottom of our hearts


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I hope that you sell tons, and TONS of tickets........more than enough to pay for his surgery. I can't help but think as I flip through the site and look at the pictures and posts (and I include myself in the group) of our expensive houses, dog bags, sweaters, dresses for our fur babies, fancy bows, and all the other things we spend money on what a small amount $10.00 for a ticket is. There aren't many of us that have ANY excuse for not buying a ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I feel the same way. I look at my little ones, with everything they could possibly ask for. I see myself in the mirror, and realize I have everything I've ever wanted. Some very frivolous things, I might add. At the end of the day, I think of the Ringo's, who have no one. The little ones, who are surrenderd, hoping someone will love and care for them. It makes me sad.

I hope we sell tons and TONS too











> Okay, I just bought two tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Wishes Ringo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


























More Kissies from Ringo


----------



## 3Maltmom

> That poor baby! The picture of the incision is just awful! Do they put a dog on heart and lung by-pass machine like a human during heart surgery? Is the surgeon a cardiac surgeon?
> 
> Debbie I'm so impressed with your big heart and loving care of these little guys. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Thank you Joe for bringing this to us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe: I sent you my PM with receipt for my 2 tickets.
> Dee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Dee ~ Yes, Ringo's surgery was done by a Heart Specialist, at a Referal Hospital. The procedure was explained to me, in that, they open him up and suture off the blood vessels, leading to the heart, which should have closed at birth. The bypass machines were not mentioned, but I will check on the exact procedure when I take him in for his follow-up next week.

Kudos to Northcentral Maltese Rescue, and ALL of you ladies


















> Joe, I have sent a confirmation PM of hubby and my purchase of tickets, we sure hope and pray little Ringo recovers well and finds a loving and forever home.
> 
> Janet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Yipeeeeee


















> 3Maltmom, you are very noble and kind to take care of Ringo. Wow, that picture is shocking, you have my donation. His story amazes me and I hope he can live a full & happy life. Thank you to people like you and others for helping these dogs in need.[/B]


He is, he is going to live a full life. Thanks to all of you, for the overwhelming kindness and support of a little dude in need. I held Ringo last night, while on the forum. I told him to look at how many care. I said "see, you are loved very much". He licked my nose. I cried and said "you're welcome, honey"


----------



## puppymom

Hey, I'm a Cardiac Rehab Nurse, and run a Cardiac Rehab program, why don't you send Ringo out and I'l put him thorugh the program for his recovery





















My patients would love to have a furbaby recovering right along with them.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I PM'd my info to you, Joe, for 2 raffle tickets.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us posted on Ringo's condition. Is there any word on how much money has been raised so far?[/B]


I know you and Sassy have been through much these past couple of months. A very special Thank You for keeping your heart open. How very special of you


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Hey, I'm a Cardiac Rehab Nurse, and run a Cardiac Rehab program, why don't you send Ringo out and I'l put him thorugh the program for his recovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My patients would love to have a furbaby recovering right along with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Ringo's on his way!! He wants to know if he can bring Frankie. Ringo has decided that Frankie is his girlfriend








However, he will trade her in for a Cardiac Rehab nurse in a SECOND


----------



## samsonsmom

Is there a mailing address to send check or money order? Doggie Daddy goes crackers when I use the net to make a purchase. If he had his way, the would still operate with a 10-key, a yellow legal pad and a #2 pencil.

Samsonsmom

Was she being ugly to my daddy?

Sammie


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Is there a mailing address to send check or money order? Doggie Daddy goes crackers when I use the net to make a purchase. If he had his way, the would still operate with a 10-key, a yellow legal pad and a #2 pencil.
> 
> Samsonsmom
> 
> Was she being ugly to my daddy?
> 
> Sammie[/B]


Your Sammie cracks me up







So does the #2 pencil









I'll PM you with the information









Thanks Carolyn. The Gang sends Lovies


----------



## puppymom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=169990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm a Cardiac Rehab Nurse, and run a Cardiac Rehab program, why don't you send Ringo out and I'l put him thorugh the program for his recovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My patients would love to have a furbaby recovering right along with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ringo's on his way!! He wants to know if he can bring Frankie. Ringo has decided that Frankie is his girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, he will trade her in for a Cardiac Rehab nurse in a SECOND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Ok want to ask again.. if I pay via CrCd.. it is defaulted as to "shipping information" which is name, addy etc. 
The other option is "Unchecked" where no shipping info is required. I am assuming I should click the one that says no shipping info required is this correct?
Yes I am a dunce with this stuff as I very rarely do any "purchases" over internet







( was victim of identity theft so a bit paranoid but want to contribute so going for it.)


----------



## joe

> Ok want to ask again.. if I pay via CrCd.. it is defaulted as to "shipping information" which is name, addy etc.
> The other option is "Unchecked" where no shipping info is required. I am assuming I should click the one that says no shipping info required is this correct?
> Yes I am a dunce with this stuff as I very rarely do any "purchases" over internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( was victim of identity theft so a bit paranoid but want to contribute so going for it.)[/B]


check no shipping required


----------



## joe

by my count so far SM members have contributed *$730.00*























awesome job everyone, i know this will help with the financial burden caused by such an expensive surgery, lets keep it up, about 12 more days to go

Thanks so far to the following contributing members and thanks to each and everyone of us that may not be able to contribute $$$ but contribute by saying a prayer or sending well wishes, they mean just as much

msmagnolia
paris
Fenway's Momma
Puppymom
Kanga
2Maltese2Love
Gregswife
Malteseandme
Sylphide and Shrek's Mom
Andrea
Sparkey
Msloke
CuteCosyNToy
Tobys Mom
Poochiesmom
Joe
Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Kab
Bijousmom
Scooter Pie's Mommy
Bonnie's Mommie
Scoobydoo 
Pico's Parent
TuckersMom
Frosty's Mom


----------



## 3Maltmom

Another YIPEEEEEE
















You Ladies ROCK


----------



## Karen542

I would love to buy a ticket to help Ringo, tried doing charge card and had problems saying a missing #. Does anyone have an address so I can send a check, if so you can pm with the address


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I would love to buy a ticket to help Ringo, tried doing charge card and had problems saying a missing #. Does anyone have an address so I can send a check, if so you can pm with the address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


That's what it is doing to me. What's up with that??
















I'll PM you


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Teddyandme

For all those having problems with missing numbers...I too was having problems, first it was hanging up and then once it would let me through to fill in the number of tickets it would not allow me to pay....

After researching the problem for hours....it turns out that paypal has a new user agreement and anyone who did not previous give a checking account number must in order to confirm who you are....I find this terribly invasive...but it does make sense. Supposedly they deposit two small amounts into the checking account and then once you tell them the amounts you will be able to use paypal again. 

I am now waiting for confirmation from my bank on the amounts. 

I am just glad that Ringo is such a special little one....cause I forced myself to bother with the bureacrats (sp).

Any questions for those still hanging up please ask and I will try and guide you as best I can...

We need more Money for the little fluffbut and nothing can stop us.

S


----------



## Gregswife

I did have to open a new PayPal acct. several weeks ago when I wanted to upgrade to SMC member. I had a previous acct. and because they had used my checking acct. to verify, my husband was not able to establish a PayPal acct. and he buys a LOT of stuff on eBay so really needed it. When he tried to set up an acct., they told him that the checking acct. had already been used to verify identity so he could not use it. I had to cancel my PayPal acct. so he could set one up. I did set up a new one a few weeks ago, as I said, but did not verify it thru my checking acct. but I have had no trouble in using it. I purchased my membership upgrade and also the raffle tickets via PayPal and everything goes thru just fine even though it has not been verified.


----------



## stardust

3Maltmom, i just sent you a PM


----------



## Bijousmom

Pay Pal said that my credit card number was wrong so I eliminated the spaces between the groups of numbers and it went through. I hope that this helps.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just purchased the tickets but see you do have to eliminate the spaces in the number. Glad I read about that before I went there


----------



## Teddyandme

Hey Ringo Buddy - 

How are you doing today...I have been thinking of you all day little man. Is Billy helping you out or is he running into your stiches...and what about those girls, are they being little nurses or cranky pants little *****''s, and what about Henry.....he isn't peeeeeeeeeing on you now that you are slower...we all know he just loves to mark. And then there is Daisy who I am sure could care less as long as she has Mommy's bed to curl up on.

Deb - Hope you are doing well.

Girls, we can't forget about Ringo and his need for MORE MONEY....in fact I think I heard him here in Jersey from California....something about "show me the money"

Hugs and Kisses


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Hey Ringo Buddy -
> 
> How are you doing today...I have been thinking of you all day little man. Is Billy helping you out or is he running into your stiches...and what about those girls, are they being little nurses or cranky pants little *****''s, and what about Henry.....he isn't peeeeeeeeeing on you now that you are slower...we all know he just loves to mark. And then there is Daisy who I am sure could care less as long as she has Mommy's bed to curl up on.
> 
> Deb - Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Girls, we can't forget about Ringo and his need for MORE MONEY....in fact I think I heard him here in Jersey from California....something about "show me the money"
> 
> Hugs and Kisses[/B]

















LOL ~ You hit the nail on the head. The girls are little Bitches. But bless his heart, Billy ran into the stiches (staples). Ringo is fine. However, Billy is a bit confused









And yes, Henry is STILL marking my "BIG TOE", and Miss Daisy is planning on dieing in my bed









Last, but not least, "SHOW ME THE MONEY" from Ringo, per Suz


----------



## ddsumm

> For what it's worth, if you don't want to give Paypal your checking account number you can do what I did. I opened a new checking account (free checking account type with no mininum balance or fees) at my bank and put $20.00 in it. And I told them I did not want to order any checks as I was only using the account for online purchases (so didn't have to buy any checks I would not use). I used that account with Paypal and if there is anything I buy on ebay or wherever that won't take a credit card, I just online electronically transfer money into it from my main checking account as needed. Paypal is happy and I haven't given them access to my main account. A little more work but is worth it to me.
> 
> Just one other thought. With some banks, if there is no activity within a certain length of time (varies by bank), the bank may charge a dormant account fee. So all I do is transfer money from my main account and immediately transfer it back every other month or so if I haven't made any other purchases.[/B]


Well here in western australia, they charge you (well my bank does) for having a checking account ans as soon as you start transfering money around, they charge. They is a bank. A bank wants money! LOL Plus you are charged for each check etc.

We are way behind here in WA. But I tried paypal and got thrown off!!?? Anyway I will send some money to help the little guy out!

Banks are NOT flavour of the month in Australia. 

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=170867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ringo Buddy -
> 
> How are you doing today...I have been thinking of you all day little man. Is Billy helping you out or is he running into your stiches...and what about those girls, are they being little nurses or cranky pants little *****''s, and what about Henry.....he isn't peeeeeeeeeing on you now that you are slower...we all know he just loves to mark. And then there is Daisy who I am sure could care less as long as she has Mommy's bed to curl up on.
> 
> Deb - Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Girls, we can't forget about Ringo and his need for MORE MONEY....in fact I think I heard him here in Jersey from California....something about "show me the money"
> 
> Hugs and Kisses[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ~ You hit the nail on the head. The girls are little Bitches. But bless his heart, Billy ran into the stiches (staples). Ringo is fine. However, Billy is a bit confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Henry is STILL marking my "BIG TOE", and Miss Daisy is planning on dieing in my bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, but not least, "SHOW ME THE MONEY" from Ringo, per Suz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet Billy and Henry are jealous and wondering why Ringo gets to be naked and they don't!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

OMG!!









Almost peed my pants on that one. I'm gonna need a Belly Band


----------



## MalteseJane

I had no problem paying with a credit card.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Too funny you guys


----------



## joe

thanks everyone and keep them coming, hopefully i can update the amount and name list this afternoon


----------



## 3Maltmom

Just purchased a few in Marj's name
















Good idea Ginny


----------



## Teddyandme

I just checked my bank account and I still do not have the 2 deposits that I need to verify....very frustrating.

Can anyone tell me how long they waited for this information to become available.

Seems that paypal is very slow with something that ultimately will make them money right?

Anyway Deb, I hope your big toes each get a dose from Henry....or one might grow bigger than the other and the bird might mistake it for a mouse....swoop down and bite ya.....

How much more time do we have...another week right?


----------



## 3Maltmom

Here's a pic of Ringo on Saturday night. He's resting on the bed with his favorite blanket. He's doing amazingly well. Playing, barking, eating and drinking well.


----------



## puppymom

I gotta stop looking at pictures of Ringo!!!!!!!!! Everytime I see one I want to buy another ticket and I CAN'T BUY ONE EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo

Awwwww he is an amazing little guy to have gone through what he has and recover so well, I am sure it's all the love and devotion he is getting that has helped him along, keep up the good work 3Maltmom, your'e doing a wonderful job









Ringo we love ya little guy and wish you a happy forever loving home in the future, we are all praying for ya little man


----------



## TuckersMom

> Here's a pic of Ringo on Saturday night. He's resting on the bed with his favorite blanket. He's doing amazingly well. Playing, barking, eating and drinking well.[/B]










Ohhh, he is soooo precious, I wish I could take him.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Wonderful news!!! You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo.
> 
> Oh and you know how people do things like shave their heads in support of people taking chemo? Well, Henry and Billy want to get naked, uh..I mean shave their fur, in support of Ringo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I mentioned it to the boys, and they're in. I made an appointment for Saturday. Henry is going to shave his big butt, and Billy will shave his boney butt









The girls will only do a trim, though. Sometimes they act soooo stuck up









I'll take lots of pics this weekend of the Three Bald Boys


----------



## joe

<span style="color:#cc0000">*ALSO* - if you have snail mailed NMR a check you can also PM me the check number and will add you to the list and drawing also


----------



## puppymom

COME ON GUYS!!!!!!!, good job but we can do better!!! Instead of buying that next cappachino or t shirt for the fluff butt send some money to RINGO. You don't need to be rich to buy a $10.00 raffle ticket, and you might win a COACH purse and you can carry it and PRETEND YOU ARE









Did you look at the pictures of that precious baby?


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## k/c mom

We've gotta get over the $1,000 mark.... of course more than that would be great but just 17 more $10 donations and we've broken the $1,000 mark.... I'm going to make one right now....


----------



## Gregswife

Great job everyone - I think the amount raised is wonderful and I am sure we are probably not the only organization helping. While some of us are fortunate enough that $10 or $20 is not going to make any difference to us, I know there are those who are struggling to make ends meet, whether the circumstances be caused by a medical situation, divorce or any other number of reasons. I hope you do not feel berated or embarrased because you cannot help financially at this time. Your prayers are every bit as, if not more, important. I only say this because I have heard personally from one member who I have developed a "friendship" outside of this forum with who feels they will be ostersized because they cannot contribute and is embarassed that their name does not nor will not appear on the list of contributors. Those of us can donate should feel free to give whatever we feel compelled to, but I hope I have in no way made anyone feel that they have to or that what they have done is not enough. If I have said anything to even insinuate that, please forgive me.

Cheryl


----------



## Teddyandme

OMG



































Finally my payment at paypal was able to go through....wow, that only took almost two weeks. 

I hope everyone else did not have the same issues. 

I sent Joe my confirmation numbers so we can add $50. to the total. I only wish I could do more!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=170083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a mailing address to send check or money order? Doggie Daddy goes crackers when I use the net to make a purchase. If he had his way, the would still operate with a 10-key, a yellow legal pad and a #2 pencil.
> 
> Samsonsmom
> 
> Was she being ugly to my daddy?
> 
> Sammie[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Sammie cracks me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does the #2 pencil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM you with the information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Carolyn. The Gang sends Lovies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Deb will you PM me also with the info? I must have the same Doggy Daddy as Samsonsmom! That pic of ringo is too sweet.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

> Great job everyone - I think the amount raised is wonderful and I am sure we are probably not the only organization helping. While some of us are fortunate enough that $10 or $20 is not going to make any difference to us, I know there are those who are struggling to make ends meet, whether the circumstances be caused by a medical situation, divorce or any other number of reasons. I hope you do not feel berated or embarrased because you cannot help financially at this time. Your prayers are every bit as, if not more, important. I only say this because I have heard personally from one member who I have developed a "friendship" outside of this forum with who feels they will be ostersized because they cannot contribute and is embarassed that their name does not nor will not appear on the list of contributors. Those of us can donate should feel free to give whatever we feel compelled to, but I hope I have in no way made anyone feel that they have to or that what they have done is not enough. If I have said anything to even insinuate that, please forgive me.
> 
> Cheryl[/B]


Cheryl,
I'm glad you posted this. I hope nobody feels uncomfortable if they haven't contributed monetarily to Ringo's cause. 
I was showing the photo of Ringo to a friend... ( not a member here)... and showed the list stating how I felt it was wonderful so many people have rallied. Though she was very sympathetic, she brought up the point about the "what if a member can't contribute... isn't that kind of putting them on the spot?" . She said if there was such a thing on the breed board she goes to, she'd not be able to help at this time. She is a lone provider and tries to be sure her pooch has the best of care and tries to help her family as well. She does already contribute to several pet rescues on a regular basis ( where you "adopt" a pet in foster care and help pay for it's care with monthly payments.) She has to adhere to a strict budget.
I can see where this situation or similar could apply to many many people here. It doesn't mean they don't care , and not even that they "can't".. but in order to spread the donations around they have to adhere to a strict budget.
I did contribute.. and was tempted to do more.. the emotional feeling of seeing that little Ringo certainly tugs at the heartstrings. However, I too contribute to many groups. I will be retiring before long.. I have to live by a budget... it allows me to give my Naddie (and Missy before her) the very best of care.. and also spread some help over other areas. There are still so so many more I wish I could help.. the list seems endless. I wish I was in a position to give LOTS to many many needey organizations.. but I do have to be practical. 
Nobody here should feel uncomfortable if they can't participate at this time. I'm sure as the time and circumstances allow they will and likely already do.. help some other needy pup(s). 
And as stated... NOTHING is MORE VALUABLE a contribution than prayers for Ringo's recovery... and his future well-being.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

What a wonderful idea! Thanks for offering this Joe! Our prayers are with you Ringo!
p.s. my older daughter really likes that coach purse!
Ginny & Bella & Zoe


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## puppymom

My apologies, I was not trying to make anyone feel guilty just trying to encourage support.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

> My apologies, I was not trying to make anyone feel guilty just trying to encourage support.[/B]


I think it is fine to rally support too...it certainly is a fine cause!! just don't want folks to feel uncomfortable if they don't join in.


----------



## k/c mom

> I was thinking this verey same thing when it comes to donating money and here is my personal opinion...
> It is *MY money* and I do with it as I see fit!
> 
> QUOTE





> If someone chooses not to donate, that is their personal business and I would never think differently of them for that. I certainly hope others feel the same way.[/B]


Just my 2 cents worth!








[/B][/QUOTE]

Well said. I heartily agree.


----------



## MalteseJane

In order to not embarass the people who cannot donate, why not just post the amount raised and not list the name of the donors ?


----------



## joe

> In order to not embarass the people who cannot donate, why not just post the amount raised and not list the name of the donors ?[/B]


well this is two fold, first we should recognize those who are able to contribute and second noone should ever feel bad or embarrassed because they are not able to, i have been in many positions in my life where I wouldnt or couldnt contribute but that does not mean I can not offer support of some kind, I said many posts back that thoughts and prayers are just as important in situations like this than money


----------



## Teddyandme

Ginny,

I can only speak for myself, but I will never be offended if someone is trying to raise money for a rescue who needs anything...so in my book your awesome.



I don't think any person here has held a gun to anyone's head. Joe asked us to concider this cause and he does not ask much of us. This was something that was *asked*...and it really should not be a controversy either you can give or you can't. I would hope that no one will look at anyone any different. If they do then that is on them. 

If you want to donate then that is wonderful....if you don't want to, can't or just hate the idea then so be it, but don't try and make people raising money for a good cause feel bad about it.


Lets get back to a possitive thing for Ringo and stop this. 

S


----------



## joe

> My apologies, I was not trying to make anyone feel guilty just trying to encourage support.[/B]


no apologies needed, there is nothing wrong with rallying support







we are here to help Ringo _anyway_ we can!


----------



## puppymom

If I have offended anyone then an apology is required. So again I am sorry. I have removed my post (s). 

I wrongly assumed that on a forum where people posted about their million dollar houses and frequently talked about buying expensive clothing for their fluffbutts it was ok to prod a bit. I was wrong and for that I apologize.

I am a single mother, live in a mobile home, have two children in college and live on a nurses salary so if any think I take money for granted or don't know what it is to struggle you are incorrect.


----------



## Gregswife

I went back and reread my original post on this because I assumed I had obviously mistyped somethiing as no mention was ever made in regard to making people who were trying to raise money feel bad about it, and for the life of me, I can't figure out where that came from or how it was misconstrued into that, nor did I see any reference to telling people how to spend their money. I am sorry if you took it that way - I was simply stating that as I know for a fact that some who cannot donate feel guilty as they feel that people are saying "anyone can come up with $10" and are looking at the list to see who hasn't donated. And believe me, people are because I got a pm today about some people talking about certain members who haven't given. It is a fact that some are speculating about why others haven't donated and Joe could certainly check my pm's and would see that. I was simply saying that not everyone can give up something to send in money and they should not feel guilty because prayers are the most important thing for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> My apologies, I was not trying to make anyone feel guilty just trying to encourage support.[/B]


Don't you dare apologize for supporting Little Ringo.


----------



## k/c mom

I figure if someone has not donated that they don't want to and that is totally their choice. Maybe they would rather donate to help their local shelter or have already made their budgeted charitable donations for the quarter, month, year, or whatever or maybe their budget is tight and there is none left right now for donating. Or maybe they donated anonymously. Charitable giving is a very personal thing. 

Yes it is fun to rally support and get everyone going for a good cause. Puppymom's post about donating today got me to make a second donation... So it works!!


----------



## Scoobydoo

> WTF? How in the world did a good cause of helping Ringo wind up hurting a member of the SM family? Puppymom I was not offended by your post and I know it was made in the spirit of kindness and concern for Ringo. I think we all accept and realize that people at times, for whatever reasons which are NONE of our business, have their own obligations and priorities. And I mean this sincerely, if someone offers prayers and good thoughts or buys one or a zillion tickets, it is the thought behind it that matters. And as far as checking the list and speculating, chit, I don't know and don't care as it too is NONE of my or anyone else's business. Get a life people, it's about Ringo.[/B]


Amen to that


----------



## joe

> WTF? How in the world did a good cause of helping Ringo wind up hurting a member of the SM family? Puppymom I was not offended by your post and I know it was made in the spirit of kindness and concern for Ringo. I think we all accept and realize that people at times, for whatever reasons which are NONE of our business, have their own obligations and priorities. And I mean this sincerely, if someone offers prayers and good thoughts or buys one or a zillion tickets, it is the thought behind it that matters. And as far as checking the list and speculating, chit, I don't know and don't care as it too is NONE of my or anyone else's business. Get a life people, it's about Ringo.[/B]


amen to that times 2, now, having said that, *any posts after this one that has anything other than to do with Ringo will be deleted*, donating is a choice, not a requirement


----------



## Teddyandme

> Hey Joe, is it ok to ask if Billy and Henry got to get naked in support of Ringo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Hey Joe, is it ok to ask if Billy and Henry got to get naked in support of Ringo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


You bet it's okay to ask that. "Groomingtails" already groomed Little Ringo for free. The money was donated to the "Ringo Fund".  They are now, more than willing, to shave my boys.

You just wait Rose, Billy is a sight for sore eyes when he's NAKED


----------



## k/c mom

Good morning everyone.... 

Bumping this important thread to the top!


----------



## ddsumm

> Hey Joe, is it ok to ask if Billy and Henry got to get naked in support of Ringo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Hey Rose,

Chiquito got naked. He's supporting Ringo!! LOL

Check out his post!


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Gemma

Sparkey is getting naked tomorrow for Ringo







can I keep a few hair on top ??? Pleeeaase ??


----------



## wagirl98665

I bought tickets this morning and pm'ed you Joe.


----------



## joe

*Kate Spade purse with a retail value of $125.00</span>









<span style="color:#006600">keep the donations coming, one week left in our drive! I will update our total and name list hopefully later tonight and then again Saturday (i will be very busy next two days) but rest assured you are accounted for if you have PM'd me 







*


----------



## msmagnolia

OMG! Love that Kate Spade purse. 

Don't forget that Sassy is already naked...


----------



## 3Maltmom

No Way!! I love it. 

Thank you anonymous donater











> OMG! Love that Kate Spade purse.
> 
> Don't forget that Sassy is already naked...[/B]


My girls brought that up last night. They said while the boys get the baldy cut in support of Ringo, they will get a shorter cut in support of Sassy. Joplin and Frankie said we girls have to stick together


----------



## joe

<span style="color:#cc0000">*ALSO* - if you have snail mailed NMR a check you can also PM me the check number and will add you to the list and drawing also


----------



## Teddyandme

Just Bumping to the Top....

Look at what we as a group can do....our helping a little one like this makes the world such an awesome place...I think I will smile all day today in honor of RINGO and his bare naked scared little body....you go little man!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I bought tickets this morning and pm'ed you Joe.[/B]


----------



## 3Maltmom

For those of you not familiar with Northcentral Maltese Rescue, they are a non-profit oganization, surviving soley upon donations and volunteer work.

Through the years, NMR has saved countless Maltese. Much of these little ones in need of spay/neuter, shots and dental. While many have more serious health issues, such as luxating patellas, liver shunt and PDA. With the help of NMR's volunteers and donations these little ones are able to move forward, enjoying the long and happy life they so deserve, and otherwise would never have known.

SM and NMR's website is our only venue for little Ringo. And look where we're at
















Thank you Joe!! And thank you ladies so much for you continued support. It is appreciated beyond belief


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## k/c mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=172530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you not familiar with Northcentral Maltese Rescue, they are a non-profit oganization, surviving soley upon donations and volunteer work.
> 
> Through the years, NMR has saved countless Maltese. Much of these little ones in need of spay/neuter, shots and dental. While many have more serious health issues, such as luxating patellas, liver shunt and PDA. With the help of NMR's volunteers and donations these little ones are able to move forward, enjoying the long and happy life they so deserve, and otherwise would never have known.
> 
> SM and NMR's website is our only venue for little Ringo. And look where we're at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Joe!! And thank you ladies so much for you continued support. It is appreciated beyond belief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope, in the future, we can do this again for another Malt in need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Yes, indeed. Although I think it is great to financially contribute to ASPCA, HSUS, etc. it is especially rewarding to contribute where we know where the money is going. Our babies are the lucky ones to have everything they need from us. It seems only "right" to look after those less fortunate.


----------



## Teddyandme

Amen to that girls....


----------



## maltx3

<span style="color:#CC0000"><span style="color:#FF0000">ALSO[/B] - if you have snail mailed NMR a check you can also PM me the check number and will add you to the list and drawing also







[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=172530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you not familiar with Northcentral Maltese Rescue, they are a non-profit oganization, surviving soley upon donations and volunteer work.
> 
> Through the years, NMR has saved countless Maltese. Much of these little ones in need of spay/neuter, shots and dental. While many have more serious health issues, such as luxating patellas, liver shunt and PDA. With the help of NMR's volunteers and donations these little ones are able to move forward, enjoying the long and happy life they so deserve, and otherwise would never have known.
> 
> SM and NMR's website is our only venue for little Ringo. And look where we're at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Joe!! And thank you ladies so much for you continued support. It is appreciated beyond belief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope, in the future, we can do this again for another Malt in need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

That's the BEST thing I've heard all day


















> <span style="color:#CC0000"><span style="color:#FF0000">ALSO[/B] - if you have snail mailed NMR a check you can also PM me the check number and will add you to the list and drawing also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
First off, your siggy is the cutest. It made me smile









I'll PM you, and THANK YOU so very much for supporting our little Ringo









It means alot. It does


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Hey Joe, sent you a PM, bump it up another $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


You have no idea how much YOU rock
















And the boys are sending you "Porno" pics on Monday
















Hey, they'll be naked!! That means "shaved body" with NO belly band


----------



## mousern

Joe, I bought 3 tickets for Ringo. I sent you a PM with my info. Thanks for all you do!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Joe, I bought 3 tickets for Ringo. I sent you a PM with my info. Thanks for all you do!![/B]
























Hip, Hip, Hoooraaaay!!


----------



## sassy's mommy

I finally found the time to make our donation. Go Ringo!







Go Ringo!







Go Ringo!









Joe I PM'd you my receipt verification.


----------



## mimi2

Count me in for 3 tickets, I just pm'd you Joe.

Get better soon Ringo!!


----------



## joe

> Bumping back to the top. Joe, is there a new total?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


yep, i am going to update everything a little later this afternoon


----------



## joe

<span style="color:#cc0000">*ALSO* - if you have snail mailed NMR a check you can also PM me the check number and will add you to the list and drawing also


----------



## Scoobydoo

Wow fantastic well done everyone





















We love you Ringo


----------



## 3Maltmom

You guys!! Look at this, I can't believe it
















Ringo and I danced around the bed























And the little Man of the Hour is doing great. This little guy HATES being alone. He loves the other fluff-butts around, so being confined has been very hard on him. Well we solved that problem. Since his activity must be limited and he needs a quiet environment, I've confined Daisy with him









This has worked out AWESOME for Ringo. Daisy won't play with him, and in fact gives a low growl when he starts to get roudy. So Ringo has been happy just curling up next to Old Daisy Girl. And Daisy doesn't give a rip if she's confined, as long as it's not with Billy









Ringo was also peeing on his comforter and sleeping on the puppy pad







With Daisy's big butt now on the comforter, Ringo sleeps on that and is peeing on the pad









Thanks again, Ladies. As I've said, you have no idea how much your thoughts and prayers are appreciated


----------



## Teddyandme

> You guys!! Look at this, I can't believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo and I danced around the bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little Man of the Hour is doing great. This little guy HATES being alone. He loves the other fluff-butts around, so being confined has been very hard on him. Well we solved that problem. Since his activity must be limited and he needs a quiet environment, I've confined Daisy with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has worked out AWESOME for Ringo. Daisy won't play with him, and in fact gives a low growl when he starts to get roudy. So Ringo has been happy just curling up next to Old Daisy Girl. And Daisy doesn't give a rip if she's confined, as long as it's not with Billy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo was also peeing on his comforter and sleeping on the puppy pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Daisy's big butt now on the comforter, Ringo sleeps on that and is peeing on the pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Ladies. As I've said, you have no idea how much your thoughts and prayers are appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Awwwwwwwww, how sweet is that....so glad Daisy is still with you so that she can be the kindly old grandma to the little tike. I have a smile just thinking of how sweet they must look together. And a bigger smile because of the love Daisy must feel with not only you but another fluffbutts heart near hers. Awesome!!!


----------



## I found nemo

Amen!

It was so nice to see how everyone came to the call of this wonderful little guy.

I'm so impressed! You guys are really wonderful people!!!



Andrea~


----------



## Teddyandme

And how is the fluffbutt today?


----------



## mimi2

How's Ringo today?


----------



## mimi2

How's Ringo today?

oops double post!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> How's Ringo today?[/B]


He is doing very well. His final check-up, on his little heart, is in three weeks. If all is well, then he will be neutered, and shortly after, ready for adoption. He does have a retained testicle, so that worries me a bit. This little guy is such a trooper though. Nothing seems to get him down. He is such a happy little fella. That's very important. The power of the mind is very strong, and you have all helped me and Ringo with that.

Thank you so much for caring about the future of this little sweetie. Thank you for giving him a future. It doesn't get much better than this, does it? It warms my heart like you wouldn't believe


----------



## joe

just 2 more days left, get in your donation and PM too me, I'll update again tommorow


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Hey Debbie, salesman that you are, how about whoever adopts Ringo that you put in a very good word for SM and that we would LOVE to hear updates on how he's doing? I know we all would like to hear about him growing up happy and healthy and tons of pics of him in his new home. Think you can make that a "requirement" for the prospective family? Please.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Are you kidding!! YES!! I want the love and support to continue throughout his long, and happy life. I would love us all to follow him through "puppyhood" on into his "senior" years. 

If the adoptive parent does not want to join SM, rest assured, Northcentral Maltese Rescue keeps updates on all of the little adoptees. Check-ins are a requirment


----------



## joe

coming down to the wire with one day left for donations































<span style="color:#cc0000">*ALSO* - if you have snail mailed NMR a check you can also PM me the check number and will add you to the list and drawing also











just wanted to share this email with all of you from Mary Palmer @ NMR, if shows that all of us that can in some way or another should try to give when we can, not just for Little Ringo but all the fluff butts who need care & help throughout the year











> It means allot to have support from outside our rescue to raise funds. Last
> year alone we paid close to $50,000 in vet bills. As you can imagine this
> is a challenge each and every time we get a dog in whose needs are more than
> the usual spay/neuter and shots that is normal.
> Thank you so very very much for helping and I want to thank the members of
> your on line group for opening their hearts to help little Ringo.
> 
> Mary Palmer, President/Rescue Coordinator
> Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc[/B]


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, what a nice note from Mary Palmer. I am so in awe of the work that NCMR does for the breed that we all love so much. I am just thrilled that SM came through in such a big way.







I think we have a great partnership with NCMR. I hope we can do this again.


----------



## TuckersMom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=174869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Debbie, salesman that you are, how about whoever adopts Ringo that you put in a very good word for SM and that we would LOVE to hear updates on how he's doing? I know we all would like to hear about him growing up happy and healthy and tons of pics of him in his new home. Think you can make that a "requirement" for the prospective family? Please.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding!! YES!! I want the love and support to continue throughout his long, and happy life. I would love us all to follow him through "puppyhood" on into his "senior" years.
> 
> If the adoptive parent does not want to join SM, rest assured, Northcentral Maltese Rescue keeps updates on all of the little adoptees. Check-ins are a requirment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I wish it could be someone from SM to get him....like ME!!! But my hubby would probably kill me. Hmmm, maybe I can trade you hubby for Ringo. I'll even throw in his 16 year old son. Okay, Okay...I'm just kidding...or am I, LOL?!?!














I seriously don't know how you're gonna be able to give him up. Good Luck.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=174885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Debbie, salesman that you are, how about whoever adopts Ringo that you put in a very good word for SM and that we would LOVE to hear updates on how he's doing? I know we all would like to hear about him growing up happy and healthy and tons of pics of him in his new home. Think you can make that a "requirement" for the prospective family? Please.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding!! YES!! I want the love and support to continue throughout his long, and happy life. I would love us all to follow him through "puppyhood" on into his "senior" years.
> 
> If the adoptive parent does not want to join SM, rest assured, Northcentral Maltese Rescue keeps updates on all of the little adoptees. Check-ins are a requirment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish it could be someone from SM to get him....like ME!!! But my hubby would probably kill me. Hmmm, maybe I can trade you hubby for Ringo. I'll even throw in his 16 year old son. Okay, Okay...I'm just kidding...or am I, LOL?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously don't know how you're gonna be able to give him up. Good Luck.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm, you want Ringo, and I want a husband. If he cooks, I'll throw in Billy as well


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Oh, what a nice note from Mary Palmer. I am so in awe of the work that NCMR does for the breed that we all love so much. I am just thrilled that SM came through in such a big way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have a great partnership with NCMR. I hope we can do this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


That was a VERY nice note. Thanks Mary, Trudy, Joe and SM
















One day left for those wanting to join in


----------



## Scoobydoo

That certainly was a very nice note from Mary Palmer, well done SM and what a great job NCMR does for all those little fur kids.


----------



## Teddyandme

I am so happy that we as a group were able to help Ringo...I truly hope that we will be able to help NCMR again. And it was really very nice of Mary to share her graditude with us.

My prayer is that each and every maltese who needs help will find the love and care that Debbie has given Ringo and be able to get the health care needed because of great organizations like NCMR.

Susan


----------



## joe

bump bump bump

last chance to get your donations in, about 9 hours left


----------



## ddsumm

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=175334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(3Maltmom @ Apr 10 2006, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=174885
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Debbie, salesman that you are, how about whoever adopts Ringo that you put in a very good word for SM and that we would LOVE to hear updates on how he's doing? I know we all would like to hear about him growing up happy and healthy and tons of pics of him in his new home. Think you can make that a "requirement" for the prospective family? Please.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding!! YES!! I want the love and support to continue throughout his long, and happy life. I would love us all to follow him through "puppyhood" on into his "senior" years.
> 
> If the adoptive parent does not want to join SM, rest assured, Northcentral Maltese Rescue keeps updates on all of the little adoptees. Check-ins are a requirment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish it could be someone from SM to get him....like ME!!! But my hubby would probably kill me. Hmmm, maybe I can trade you hubby for Ringo. I'll even throw in his 16 year old son. Okay, Okay...I'm just kidding...or am I, LOL?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously don't know how you're gonna be able to give him up. Good Luck.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm, you want Ringo, and I want a husband. If he cooks, I'll throw in Billy as well







[/B][/QUOTE] 



Cold, cold woman!





















Like my mom always said.....be careful what you wish for.












































[/B][/QUOTE] 

I wish that I could adopt Ringo...............................





.




and I wish to trade hubby for him!!!





















He is potty trained, can wash dishes, does what he is told (well sometimes) he doesn't answer back, has been neutured and is available immediately!!!! LOL


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## mimi2

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=175378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(TuckersMom @ Apr 11 2006, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=175241
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Msloke @ Apr 10 2006, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=174869
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> Hey Debbie, salesman that you are, how about whoever adopts Ringo that you put in a very good word for SM and that we would LOVE to hear updates on how he's doing? I know we all would like to hear about him growing up happy and healthy and tons of pics of him in his new home. Think you can make that a "requirement" for the prospective family? Please.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding!! YES!! I want the love and support to continue throughout his long, and happy life. I would love us all to follow him through "puppyhood" on into his "senior" years.
> 
> If the adoptive parent does not want to join SM, rest assured, Northcentral Maltese Rescue keeps updates on all of the little adoptees. Check-ins are a requirment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I wish it could be someone from SM to get him....like ME!!! But my hubby would probably kill me. Hmmm, maybe I can trade you hubby for Ringo. I'll even throw in his 16 year old son. Okay, Okay...I'm just kidding...or am I, LOL?!?!














I seriously don't know how you're gonna be able to give him up. Good Luck.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hmmmmm, you want Ringo, and I want a husband. If he cooks, I'll throw in Billy as well







[/B][/QUOTE] 



Cold, cold woman!





















Like my mom always said.....be careful what you wish for.












































[/B][/QUOTE] 

I wish that I could adopt Ringo...............................





.




and I wish to trade hubby for him!!!





















He is potty trained, can wash dishes, does what he is told (well sometimes) he doesn't answer back, has been neutured and is available immediately!!!! LOL


Dede and Chloe from down under
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Gregswife

Dede, you are such a hoot!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=175631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(3Maltmom @ Apr 11 2006, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=175334
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(3Maltmom @ Apr 10 2006, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=174885
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Debbie, salesman that you are, how about whoever adopts Ringo that you put in a very good word for SM and that we would LOVE to hear updates on how he's doing? I know we all would like to hear about him growing up happy and healthy and tons of pics of him in his new home. Think you can make that a "requirement" for the prospective family? Please.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding!! YES!! I want the love and support to continue throughout his long, and happy life. I would love us all to follow him through "puppyhood" on into his "senior" years.
> 
> If the adoptive parent does not want to join SM, rest assured, Northcentral Maltese Rescue keeps updates on all of the little adoptees. Check-ins are a requirment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish it could be someone from SM to get him....like ME!!! But my hubby would probably kill me. Hmmm, maybe I can trade you hubby for Ringo. I'll even throw in his 16 year old son. Okay, Okay...I'm just kidding...or am I, LOL?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously don't know how you're gonna be able to give him up. Good Luck.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm, you want Ringo, and I want a husband. If he cooks, I'll throw in Billy as well







[/B][/QUOTE] 



Cold, cold woman!







Like my mom always said.....be careful what you wish for.






























[/B][/QUOTE] 

I wish that I could adopt Ringo...............................





.




and I wish to trade hubby for him!!!





















He is potty trained, can wash dishes, does what he is told (well sometimes) he doesn't answer back, has been neutured and is available immediately!!!! LOL


Dede and Chloe from down under
[/B][/QUOTE]
























[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow, DeDe!! Sounds great. Does he mark? My last husband marked, and I swore I would never make that mistake again










Seven hours left for Raffle Tickets!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo

Well if he does mark we can always put a belly band on him or a Depends








As for trading your hubby Dede, I have one and he is potty trained, does dishes, washing, vacuuming, and can even dust too, so I think I will stick with mine for for now but will keep your offer in mind when he stops helping out around the place and starts marking


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

Just purchased two tickets to help Ringo!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Just purchased two tickets to help Ringo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Yipeeeee!!! Just a few more hours to go


----------



## eyespy

bump


----------



## 3Maltmom

> bump[/B]


Another Yipeeeee, for the bump!!!
















Got Tickets??

Couple more hours to go


----------



## pico's parent

> You guys!! Look at this, I can't believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo and I danced around the bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little Man of the Hour is doing great. This little guy HATES being alone. He loves the other fluff-butts around, so being confined has been very hard on him. Well we solved that problem. Since his activity must be limited and he needs a quiet environment, I've confined Daisy with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has worked out AWESOME for Ringo. Daisy won't play with him, and in fact gives a low growl when he starts to get roudy. So Ringo has been happy just curling up next to Old Daisy Girl. And Daisy doesn't give a rip if she's confined, as long as it's not with Billy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringo was also peeing on his comforter and sleeping on the puppy pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Daisy's big butt now on the comforter, Ringo sleeps on that and is peeing on the pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Ladies. As I've said, you have no idea how much your thoughts and prayers are appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Yes, us ladies are the Great Civilizers of those hairy male beasts!







What an amazing symbiosis between Daisy and Ringo.


----------



## joe

i'll be posting the final total soon, not to late to get your donation in


----------



## eyespy

Can we get an updated list of donaters Joe?


----------



## 3Maltmom

There's only minutes left for those of you who "wait 'til the last minute"


----------



## eyespy

badabump


----------



## 3Maltmom

> badabump[/B]


Yeeeee Haaaaaaaw!!

Three Cheers for the "Badabump"
















I can't believe I said Yeeee Haaaaaw


----------



## joe

> I can't believe I said Yeeee Haaaaaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


hahahahaha, thats a common saying amongst us ********










*$1280.00 in donations</span>* </span>

msmagnolia
paris
Fenway's Momma
Puppymom
Kanga
2Maltese2Love
Gregswife
Malteseandme
Sylphide and Shrek's Mom
Andrea
Sparkey
Msloke
CuteCosyNToy
Tobys Mom
Poochiesmom
Joe
Kallie/Catcher's Mom
Kab
Bijousmom
Scooter Pie's Mommy
Bonnie's Mommie
Scoobydoo 
Pico's Parent
TuckersMom
Frosty's Mom
MalteseJane
ddsumm
LadyMontava
IamMomtoMissy
Lady's Mom (multiple donations in Marj's honor!)
Teddyandme
Tanner's Mom
Stardust
Mikeysmom
Karen542
mwend
Baxter and Wally's Mom
<span style="color:#000033">mimi2
maltx3
Sassy's mommy
Mousern
teepee
samsonsmom
momtoboo
Tobys Mom
Mystify79
Mom_to_Princess_Bella
Eyespy
Maggie's Mommy

********************************************************************

Thank you to everyone who participated, either with $$$ contributions or thoughts and prayers, each weighed equally for a fluffbutt in need of both, I hope we can follow the progress of Little Ringo and go on to help Northcentral Maltese Rescue in the future. As we have learned they are in need all year long so I hope that we can give to them regardless of contests or raffles here at SM or any other site









I'll get everything in order and we'll announce our winners on Friday










Thanks again!
Joe


----------



## mimi2

Yay! I hope the contributions put a big dent in Ringo's medical bill!!


----------



## k/c mom

To those who opened their hearts to Ringo and NCMR........

[attachment=5126:attachment]


----------



## 3Maltmom

You guys!! I LOVE YA!! I can't believe the support that was given. Whether through thoughts, prayers, or donations, it was amazing.

I would like to give a special thanks to Cheryl, for thinking of a friend, as well as supporting Ringo.

I know I can speak on behalf of Northcentral Maltese Rescue, when I say THANK YOU. I'll say it again, you have NO idea how much this means to NMR.

And EXTRA, EXTRA, Moocho, Big Hugs and Thanks to the "Power Bumpers", the "Massive Supporters", "The die-hards": Rose, Suz, Sher, Ginny, Martha, Bren, Cheryl, Janet...ALL OF YOU!!

I'm so emotional right now, I want to name each, and every one of you, who have prayed for this little guy. It's so very important to me to thank you all.

And Joe!! You so ROCK!!! The time and effort you have put into this...I don't know what to say. You are an amazing man


----------



## Scoobydoo

What a fantastic effort everyone, donations, thoughts and prayers are all the best support little Ringo could have ever wished for, and what a fun time we have all had showing our support and love both for Ringo and NMR.

Wonderful work as always by Joe too, you are a winner Joe






















Thank you for all that you did too


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Hey Debbie, don't forget all the bare, naked malts who supported, in their own way, their buddy Ringo. They
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


You got that right!! Naked Malts Rock
















Even the ones whose heads were pasted on naked bodies


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Debbie - just because the donation drive is over, please don't stop giving us updates on little rockin' Ringo. He's a part of our lives now.









And, while you're thanking us, I'd like to THANK YOU for taking this precious special angel in and giving him a home to recuperate and thrive in, however temporary until he finds his forever home. YOU ROCK, MY FRIEND!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Debbie - just because the donation drive is over, please don't stop giving us updates on little rockin' Ringo. He's a part of our lives now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, while you're thanking us, I'd like to THANK YOU for taking this precious special angel in and giving him a home to recuperate and thrive in, however temporary until he finds his forever home. YOU ROCK, MY FRIEND!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I will most certainly keep everyone updated on Little Rockin' Ringo. It has been a pleasure having him in my home









This was so cool, and so much fun, pulling together for this little sweetheart


----------



## pico's parent

What I have found most heartwarming about this whole project is that people were putting Ringo's needs first. Did you notice how little the actual prizes were mentioned overall? Most everyone who donated now has a chance(s) to win a great prize but that was not foremost on anyone's mind.....it was all about Ringo.













































That said, I hope I win the Kate Spade!







Or the Joe Steps.







Or the Coach bag.







Did you get the idea I love prizes?


----------



## puppymom

Prize? I forgot there was a prize


----------



## 3Maltmom

> What I have found most heartwarming about this whole project is that people were putting Ringo's needs first. Did you notice how little the actual prizes were mentioned overall? Most everyone who donated now has a chance(s) to win a great prize but that was not foremost on anyone's mind.....it was all about Ringo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, I hope I win the Kate Spade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Joe Steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Coach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the idea I love prizes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



















I love prizes too!! I've never had much luck winning anything though. One time I was the tenth caller to a radio station, and I won a Big Mac











> Prize? I forgot there was a prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


----------



## msmagnolia

Gosh y'all! This is just outstanding! I got so tied up with Sassy that I haven't looked at this thread in a few days. I am just bowled over. And I kind of forgot there were prizes too. We did great!  Please keep updating about Ringo.


----------



## Teddyandme

What an amazing wonderful caring loving bunch of people who wanted so much to help this little angel....so much more than to win a prize. 

Debbie - you know how much I love you and what you do....you not only took this little angel in and took such good loving care of him....you donated in order that he could get the help he needed so desperately....you my friend our a true angel on earth. I only hope that you touch many more people as well as fluffbutts the way you did Ringo and I. Thank- you

Joe- None of this would have been possible if you had not only allowed this wonderful idea to take place, but then to donate your time to build something and your profits on the site sales is incredible....you truly are a man who has my eternal respect.

Kodies Mom - You too have made me thank God for your special help in this wonderful cause...you rock

And to the Anonomous donor - what can I say....you truly are a person who knows that life is truly a miracle of our own making sometimes....you have helped a little one and although I don't know who you are....I pray that God shows you the love and respect that you should always have around you.

Ringo - be a bouncy happy fluffbutt cause you sure are loved a whole bunch little one. 

Thank you


----------



## eyespy

TGIF !!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=176527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie - you know how much I love you and what you do....you not only took this little angel in and took such good loving care of him....you donated your own birthday present in order that he could get the help he needed so desperately....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And since Debbie does so much for the rescues, I have decided if I win the Coach bag, I'm gonna give it to her.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You are so very sweet







But Ringo and I will not have it. We can't wait to send the bag off to the winner. This raffle has been the BEST birthday present EVER









Besides that, I did get a replacement birthday present
















So, technically, the replacement gift replaced the first gift, which was donated to the Ringo Raffle. Which made the first gift not my gift at all


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=176660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Teddyandme @ Apr 14 2006, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=176527
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> 
> Debbie - you know how much I love you and what you do....you not only took this little angel in and took such good loving care of him....you donated your own birthday present in order that he could get the help he needed so desperately....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And since Debbie does so much for the rescues, I have decided if I win the Coach bag, I'm gonna give it to her.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You are so very sweet







But Ringo and I will not have it. We can't wait to send the bag off to the winner. This raffle has been the BEST birthday present EVER









Besides that, I did get a replacement birthday present
















So, technically, the replacement gift replaced the first gift, which was donated to the Ringo Raffle. Which made the first gift not my gift at all







[/B][/QUOTE] 

Well then see, it would be a very good thing to give the bag to YOU since you are not "out" of a birthday present anyway.







And besides, another plus would be that what would have been spent shipping the bag could be donated to Ringo! Win-win all around for everyone!






















[/B][/QUOTE]
Now listen here, Lady. I would be out a present. Raffling off the bag was a birthday present. You would be replacing a gift with a gift that was already replaced in the first place. Therefore, ruining the original gift, the replacement gift and any other gift after that.

Now no more of this. And, if you win Rose, I'm gonna shove Billy in the bag, and ship him off to you as well. That'll show ya


----------



## Guest

Oh what a lovely idea. I totally agree. If I win the Coach Bag, I am definitely giving it to Debbie. We all love you so much Debbie for all that you do, you deserve to keep the Coach Bag.


----------



## pico's parent

OK, Debbie, I'll rescue you here. If I win the Coach bag I'LL KEEP IT!


----------



## ddsumm

Hey if anyone from down under won it, we could 'donate' it back and have another raffle and those proceeds go to Ringo also!!

Im with Kanga on this, Im not paying import/customs duty! It'll kill us. So I (if I won) would also like to 'give it back'

This is so good. This bag is never ever gonna be won!! LOL



Dede and Chloe from down under


~Mommy, you'd look funny with a classy bag and you in your sandles and me in my stroller!! hee hee ~ Chloe


----------



## 3Maltmom

> OK, Debbie, I'll rescue you here. If I win the Coach bag I'LL KEEP IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Yipeeeee














You go girl friend
















Now I'm routing for you to win, or this bag may end up in 100 more raffles


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=176709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Debbie, I'll rescue you here. If I win the Coach bag I'LL KEEP IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yipeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm routing for you to win, or this bag may end up in 100 more raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But then it would be worth MORE, as a "vintage" coach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Good Lord!! I can just picture all of us now, in assisted-care homes, still raffling off a 50-year-old Coach Bag









By then we would make more money raffling off "dentures" or "red hats"


----------



## Teddyandme

Ok Girls.... I blew it terribly. Debbie is now going to fry me in those skillets for letting it out of the bag....so whomever wins the coach bag must keep it for themselves...or if I win give it to my daughter who actually cares about such things. LOL

Debbie - I am sorry for the slip!!!!!!

As for Rose getting my Billy....Out of the question.....I have first dibs on the little clown.


----------



## TuckersMom

Ummm...wait a minute....I thought _I_ was getting Billy _and_ Ringo in trade for hubby,lol.


----------



## joe

sorry for the short notice but it at least will build the suspense of what will happen to the purse







, I'll have to do the drawing later tonight or sometime Saturday (midday or so)


----------



## pico's parent

Man! And here I've already cleaned out my old bag in anticipation of my new Coach.


----------



## eyespy

> Man! And here I've already cleaned out my old bag in anticipation of my new Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Lol--







put your stuff back in your purse girl cuz you've got lots of competition--I have the perfect outfit to go with that bag


----------



## Scoobydoo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=176712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Pico's Parent @ Apr 14 2006, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=176687
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> OK, Debbie, I'll rescue you here. If I win the Coach bag I'LL KEEP IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yipeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm routing for you to win, or this bag may end up in 100 more raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

But then it would be worth MORE, as a "vintage" coach bag.








[/B][/QUOTE]
Good Lord!! I can just picture all of us now, in assisted-care homes, still raffling off a 50-year-old Coach Bag









By then we would make more money raffling off "dentures" or "red hats"








[/B][/QUOTE]

Not to mention comodes and depends, walking frames and donut pillows for our tender derryairs


----------



## 3Maltmom

> sorry for the short notice but it at least will build the suspense of what will happen to the purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'll have to do the drawing later tonight or sometime Saturday (midday or so)[/B]


Joe, you're killing us here. Oh the horror of it all


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=176912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man! And here I've already cleaned out my old bag in anticipation of my new Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put your stuff back in your purse girl cuz you've got lots of competition--I have the perfect outfit to go with that bag
> [/B]
Click to expand...

























You ladies are crackin' me up!!



> index.php?act=findpost&pid=176956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the short notice but it at least will build the suspense of what will happen to the purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'll have to do the drawing later tonight or sometime Saturday (midday or so)[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe, you're killing us here. Oh the horror of it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't wait, can you Debbie, to see if the coach bag is really, truly yours forever and ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heck, I can't even keep a straight face for a minute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

























I have decided you, Rose, are definately insane









I wasn't drinking anything when I read this, so just spit flew out of my mouth


----------

